# Milwaukee 6021-21 ROS



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Out with the old, in with the new. I went to use my decade+ old Tool Shop quarter sheet sander last week on a project. Admittedly, I hadn't touched it in quite some time. I tore down some 220 mounted it to the sander, popped some holes for the DC, pugged in the shop vac hose, and started sanding. I got about 30sec in when the sand paper slid off. As you can probably see in the pictures, the sole has seen better days. It looks like the rubber has dried out and no longer has any interest in keeping the sand paper in place. Bitter sweet, but mostly sweet since I was never crazy about the $20 sander that was always "good enough" and would never seem to die. 

Enter my new Milwaukee 6021-21 from CPO (new). I am now in the world of variable speed and random orbit! No time today to test it out, but I will this week!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Let us know how you like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Moderators! Can this be moved to "Power Tools"? Sorry!:blink:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice sander! Hopefully it will give you many years of service as well.


----------

